# verzweifelt... wieso bootet genoo nicht in meinem 1400er?

## noblin

hi,

ich hab die komplette gentoo stage 3 1.4 rc1 installation ohne fehler auf meinem athlon t-bird 1,4 in nem  msi k7t266 pro board, hinter mir...

aber...

grub ist installiert und funktioniert, bis dahin geht auch noch tastatur und danach kommt dieser bildschirm und der rechner bleibt stehen (komplett eingefrohren, weder numlock noch magic sysrq keys funktionieren (oder keyboard disabled?))

```

APNP enabled

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33Mhz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE:IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33Mhz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:11.1

     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(ed)

hda: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffef8)

hdb: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 011, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffef8)

hdc: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc:  (0xfffffef8)

hdd: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffef8)

hdd: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffef8)

hdd: IRQ  LG CD-RW CED-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD drive

hdd: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffef8)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

das ist alles was ich sehen kann, scrollen geht auch nicht :(

```

hat jemand ne idee was da ab, bzw. nicht ab geht??

1. warum schreibt er dass er keine tastatur gefunden hat?

ist ne ps2, die bis grub auch noch funktioniert...

2. wieso findet er keine platten, bzw. was will er mit: "IRQ probe failed"?

ich hab danach mal ein gentoo stage 3 rc1.3 probiert aber mit dem gleichen fehler   :Sad: 

ich hab gentoo auch schon auf nem 800er duron in nem asus board installiert und alles laeuft einwandfrei (auch mit ibm drives...)

ich hab auch die configs verglichen, kann aber keine unterschiede entdecken   :Crying or Very sad: 

ich hoff echt dass jemand ne idee hat, denn ich bin nach mittlerweile 4 tage echt am verzweifeln... (ich will gentoo auf meinem 1400er (mehr pinguine ;> )

noblin

----------

## bullerei

Was hast du denn alles im Kernel drin?

Vielleicht fehlt was wichtiges.

----------

## hopfe

Hatte eine ähnliches Problem, lag bei mir an den falschen Einstellungen von PCMCIA. Vielleicht hast du in deinem Kernel einige falsche Module verknüpft ?

----------

## darge0flex

Hast du ne netzwerkkarte onboard welche auf ON oder AUTO steht? Schalte die mal im bios aus. War zumindest bei mir der Grund.

cu

----------

## noblin

hi, 

erstmal sorry das ich so lange nicht mehr gepostet hab  :Sad: 

zu denn pcmcia, die hab ich im kernel komplett aus geschaltet da ich keine pcmcia benutze.

und ne netzwerkkarte onboard hab ich nicht   :Sad: 

ich hab zwar eine netzwerkkarte im pc, hatte sie aber schonmal entfernt, als test. Im bios hab ich auch schon abgeschalten was nur möglich war, half aber alles nichts  :Sad: 

Das einzigste was ich noch nicht austauschen konnte war mainboard, ram, und prozzesor.

----------

## hopfe

hast du mal versucht dein CD-RW Laufwerk abzuschließen? Scheinbar hat er bei der Erkennung von diesen Laufwerk ein Problem. Vielleicht stimmt was mit den Jumper des laufwerks nicht ?

Hattest du beim  Hochfahren mit der GentooCd irgendwelche Probleme ?

----------

## noblin

ich hab das cd-rw laufwerk abgeklemmt wie auch mein dvd-rom, hab auch mit beiden extra versucht von der cd zu booten und zu installieren und beide male hat er die installation ohne fehler durchlaufen, und beide male kam dann der gleiche fehler beim booten??

ich hab auch mal die festplatte von meinem 800 duron in meinen pc gebaut und von der hat er gebootet  :Sad: 

daraufhin hab ich die config files verglichen die er bei der installation braucht bzw die man anlegen muss aber es scheint alles gut auszusehen  :Sad: 

genau das gleiche bei der kernel configuration   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Proteus

Blöde Frage aber ich habs nirgendwo erwähnt gesehen: Bootet irgendein anderes Betriebssystem? (Windows, andere Linux Distributionen, MacOS  :Wink:  )

----------

## Sandlord

 *noblin wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich hab die komplette gentoo stage 3 1.4 rc1 installation ohne fehler auf meinem athlon t-bird 1,4 in nem  msi k7t266 pro board, hinter mir...
> 
> aber...
> ...

 

Hallo,

Wenn du in grub wirklich auch deinen kompilierten Kernel bootest, kann das *nur* an deiner kernel konfiguration liegen. Der kernel auf der gentoo-cd bootet schließlich ja auch.

Du könntest mal die 1.4er cd einlegen und dann sobald lilo auftaucht *tab* drücken um den automatischen bootvorgang abzubrechen.

Danach unter lilo fiolgendes eingeben (so in etwa... du musst es halt anpassen)

kernel_name root=/dev/partition so z.B.:

linux root=/dev/hda2 wobei hda2 die root-Partition deiner gentoo distribution ist.... also nicht dort wo grub und kernel rumliegen ....

Ansonsten könntest du *vielleicht* nicht den richtigen IDE treiber im kernel aktiviert haben...  der generic IDE hat bei meinem UMC86X auch probleme bereitet - sprich der rechner ist abgestürzt.

Viel Glück,

Roman Himmes

----------

## noblin

hi proteus

ich hab gerade w2s installiert und das laeuft, soweit windows laeuft   :Confused: 

daher denk ich mal das die hardware ok ist   :Smile: 

----------

## noblin

hi Sandlord,

ich hab das ganze gentoo nochmal geloescht, ich versuchst nochmal wenn ich aufgestanden bin, 

und wegen denn ide treibern da hab ich nachdem es nicht ging mal so zimlich alle aktiviert, wobei ich auch nicht wusste ob das unbedingt richtig war ?

n8

----------

## bpkri

hmm, also die Nicht probe-baren IRQs bei den Platten würden mich schon sehr stutzig machen. Unter umständen musst du wirklich mal mit den IDE Treibern im Kernel experimentieren. Eigentlich erfordert es nciht besonders exotische Konfigurationen um IDE ans laufen zu bringen - normalerweise, sprich man muss nicht alles mögliche experimentieren...

Das das Keyboard nicht gefunden wird ist ärgerlich, sollte aber wohl kaum das booten verhindern. Scheint eher, das der Kernel nachher mit den Platten nix Anfangen kann...

----------

## noblin

freu mein rechner bootet endlich ohne fehler

erstmal ein fettes danke an alle die auf meine frage geantwortet haben  :Razz: 

ich hab so ziemlich jeden ide treiber im kernel aktiviert und wieder deaktiviert ohne erfolg    :Crying or Very sad: 

bis ich dann nach 15 stunden suche irgendwo im inet gelesen hab das es bei einem laptop probleme gab mit  MPS 1.4 (multi-processor-system) im bios

und siehe da  :Smile:  nach dem ich es deaktiviert hab hat er auch ohne den irq probe failed gebootet 

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

cya noblin

und nochmal thanks  :Smile: 

----------

